# Type-O DONG



## 102first_hussars (Jul 6, 2006)

I know what your thinking, so get your minds out of the gutter. 

News of North Koreas missile program has been plagueing this continent for awhile now, News confirms that North Korea actually tested the new Taepodong 2 missile CNN.com - Kay: North Korea tests a 'desperate play' - Jul 4, 2006


----------



## R988 (Jul 7, 2006)

Certainly went well for them didn't it, engineering geniuses aren't they cobbling together some ancient soviet and chinese designs, adding their own dose of stupidity and creating possibly the worst ballistic missile the world has seen.


----------



## Erich (Jul 7, 2006)

what do you expect from a no-dong


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 7, 2006)

Kim wheres high heels too apparentlly


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2006)

He needs to, so that he can make up for the no-dong he has...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 14, 2006)

and the fact that hes like 5 feet tall


----------

